# Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks



## sockednc (22. Januar 2008)

*Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Hi Leute,
Ich habe diese Thread eröffnet, weil ich gern eure Erfahrungen mit Versandhäusern, wissen wollte.

Meine klingt so.

Nach 3 wochen nicht gelieferter Ware von Hardwareversand.de, wo ich schon fast die Hoffnung aufgab, erschien der Postbote mit dem Paket.

Ich war so glücklich, doch schreck, was zum Teuel ist das? Ein Minderwertiger CPU Kühler.
Der kostet nur halb so viel als ich bezahlt habe. 
Gleich wieder zurück geschickt...in der hoffnung, dass könnte ja mal passieren...

Da allerdings nach einer Woche kein Paket zurück kam, machte ich mir lansam sorgen um mein Geld. Da ich vieleicht beides nicht mehr zurückbekommen könnte (Kühler oder Geld).

Angerufen...und...nichts ist! Das Päckchen wurde nicht mal angefasst und liegt unbearbeitet in den Firma Hardwareversand.de.

Jetzt reicht's, dachte ich mir.
Prompt die CPU Q6600 (die mit der Lieferung kam), eingepackt und versand. Geld zurück, will ich haben. 
Denn ohne Kühler kein betreiben der CPU. 

Ich habe so ein ungutes Gefühl mit dem O-Shop. Der ist nicht ganz koscher. Lange Wartezeit, schlechter Service kaum ereichbar, außer Abends.

Also, ich sag euch eins, wenn nach 4 Wochen nicht passiert ist und ich mein Geld nicht zurück habe, schalte ich den Anwalt ein.
Denn 260 lass ich mir nicht einfach so wegnehmen.

Mit Alternate habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Daumen HOCH Alternate .


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Zu dem Thema gibts schon einige Threads. Bin aber zu faul zum suchen 

Hardwareversand.de ist per Telefon eigentlich gar nicht zu erreichen. Ständig Warteschlange und dann noch Geld dafür ausgeben -.-

Die Preise hingegen können sich sehen lassen. Ich kauf dort fast nur noch, weil ich Alternate seit langem schon sehr überteuert finde....Service hin oder her.


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Schwöre schon seit Jahren auf Alternate.
Wenns aber zu Teuer ist bestell ich meistens Bei Mix Computer oder Caseking.
Mit Norskit hatte ich früher ziemliche Probleme. 2 mal eine Defekte X1800XT bekommen und jedesmal 3 Wochen warten müssen um eine neue zu bekommen. Schließlich hab ich dann doch das Geld zurückerstattet bekommen, nach dem 2. Defekt.
Seitdem bestelle ich da nichts mehr^^


----------



## sockednc (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Schwöre schon seit Jahren auf Alternate.
> *Wenns aber zu Teuer ist bestell ich meistens Bei Mix Computer* oder Caseking.
> Mit Norskit hatte ich früher ziemliche Probleme. 2 mal eine Defekte X1800XT bekommen und jedesmal 3 Wochen warten müssen um eine neue zu bekommen. Schließlich hab ich dann doch das Geld zurückerstattet bekommen, nach dem 2. Defekt.
> Seitdem bestelle ich da nichts mehr^^


 



Wie ist den Mix-Computer? Gibts es einen Service? Die Seite ist so aufgebaut wie bei Alternate, aber ist auch der Service so?


----------



## Homer (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Moin als ich habe bisher immer bei Hardwareversand bestellt und bin totall zufrieden vom P/L her 
aber über dein Problem haben sich schon mehrer Leute beschwert
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sb=2028


----------



## Merty (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Habe auch schon diverse Male bei hardwareversand.de bestellt. Jedesmal per Vorauskasse.
Lieferung erfolgte stehts prompt und zuverlässig. Defekte gab es bisher keine. Kann deswegen den Umtausch-Service nicht bewerten.

Alternate und Mindfactory sind in meinen Augen zeimlich vergleichbar vom Service. Die Preise bei Mindfactory sind zwar meist etwas günstiger, dafür muß man den Premium-Service (schneller Umtausch/Rückgabe) bei Mindfactory extra bezahlen. Habe es schon getestet. Einwandfrei - in beiden Fällen!!

Bei Mix-Computer hatte ich schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen. Statt der bestellten Sachen (Gesamtwert über  1.000) kam ein Paket mit völlig falschem Inhalt (Gesamtwert etwa 40 ). Mein Paket hat derjenige bekommen, der die Sachen für 40  bestellt hatte! Habe das falsch gelieferte Paket natürlich sofort zurückgeschickt und reklamiert. Es dauerte nochmal 8 Tage bis ich endlich die bestellten Sachen hatte, obwohl auch hier per Vorauskasse bestellt wurde. Hier wurde meiner Ansicht nach einfach geschlampert. 

Mit E-Bug und Norsk-IT nur Probleme gehabt wegen Umtausch und Rückgabe. Nie wieder !

Im Zweifelsfall rate ich jedem lieber ein paar Euro mehr zu bezahlen und dafür zuverlässigen Service zu erhalten. Der kostet nun mal Geld, denn die dahinter steckende Organisation und Logistik kostet auch.


----------



## sockednc (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



Merty schrieb:


> Habe auch schon diverse Male bei hardwareversand.de bestellt. Jedesmal per Vorauskasse.
> Lieferung erfolgte stehts prompt und zuverlässig. Defekte gab es bisher keine. Kann deswegen den Umtausch-Service nicht bewerten.
> 
> Alternate und Mindfactory sind in meinen Augen zeimlich vergleichbar vom Service. Die Preise bei Mindfactory sind zwar meist etwas günstiger, dafür muß man den Premium-Service (schneller Umtausch/Rückgabe) bei Mindfactory extra bezahlen. Habe es schon getestet. Einwandfrei - in beiden Fällen!!
> ...


 

Na, das geht ja noch. Du hast winigstens deine Hardware bekommen und das schon nach 8 Tagen.
Ich habe am 26.12.07 Bestellt. Am *15.01.2008 kam erst die Ware* und dann auch noch eine falsche Lieferung (Der CPU-Kühler) alles andere war wie bestellt. (Kühler ging am selben Tag zuück)
Eigentlich keine große Sache, oder?
Doch, es ist Hardwareversand zu schwer, dass Paket zu öffnen und den richtigen Kühler reinzulegen und einen DHL Zettel drauf zu kleben.

Ich habe selbst in einem Computershop mal gearbeitet und ich muss sagen, dass ist eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Alles andere macht DHL. Seit 9 Tagen liegt mein Paket in dieser Schei* Firma rum.

Ich hatte ja auch so eine Ahnung, deshalb auch die zweite Versendung (Q6600) an Hardwareschro** am 22.01.2008 mit Geld zurück Vorderung für Beides.#

Meine CPU wär sonst nie zum Einsatz gekommen und hätte in Zwischen eine Klein-Staub-Stadt gegründet.

Jetzt haben die eine interne (Mit mir selbst ausgemacht) Frist von mir bekommen, von vier Wochen um das bei denen zu klären.

Klappte nichts der Gleichen, kommt der Anwalt und Tritt die Tür ein und räumt den Laden mal richtig auf. - na schön wärs ja, wenns so wäre


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Hatte bisher auch keine Probleme mit Hardwareversand.de hab dort mein Board bestellt und mit Vorkasse bestellt und bezahlt. Die Lieferung ging schnell (3 Tage, genauso schnell wie Alternate, gleichem Tag bezahlt) Den Support musste ich noch nicht nutzten kann also darüber nichts sagen


----------



## Mantiso90 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Bestellt ihr euch, wenn ihr euch einen neuen PC zusammenstellt, die ganzen Teile aufeinmal bei einem shop? oder von verschiedenen shops?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Bestell meistens von mehreren Shops (meistens Alternate, hardwareversand und selten andere) halt da wo es bei diesen am billigsten ist


----------



## sockednc (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Bestellt ihr euch, wenn ihr euch einen neuen PC zusammenstellt, die ganzen Teile aufeinmal bei einem shop? oder von verschiedenen shops?


 

Ne, ich nicht. Eigentlich bei Alternate, Caseking, Aquatuning.
Meistens aber bei Alternate.
Wollt mal was anderes, billiges  ausprobieren (Hardwareschei*, dort nie wieder).

Ich werde jetzt in ca. 3 Week, bei Mix mal bestellen, wenn hoffentlich die Kohle kommt.

Manche haben nicht alle, dass was ich will. Deshalb bin ich sogar gezwungen auch noch bei anderen zu bestellen.

Ihr seid's doch genauso, oder?



@X_SXPS07: Alternate kann man zwar nicht Billig nennen, aber dafür stimmt der Service.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



sockednc schrieb:


> Wollt mal was anderes, billiges  ausprobieren (Hardwareschei*, dort nie wieder).


1. Kritik hat sachlich zu sein, besonders wenns gegen (in D ansässige) Unternehmungen geht, sonst könnts nach hinten losgehen.
2. Hardwareversand hatte im letzten Jahr recht lange einen ganz gewaltigen Hänger, in der Zeit waren sie wirklich nicht sehr gut, du hast leider in dieser Zeit bestellt...

Ansonsten ist der Laden aber top!!
Excelenter Service, enorm schnelle Lieferung, besser als ALternate...


sockednc schrieb:


> @X_SXPS07: Alternate kann man zwar nicht Billig nennen, aber dafür stimmt der Service.


Naja...

Für meine 2,5 Wochen alte 8600GT habens auch ~3 Wochen oder so gebraucht, das war wirklich keine Glanzleistung von denen, da war ich auch etwas angefressen...

Bei Hardwareversand wär das nicht passiert, da hat man ja schließlich 28 Tage Rückgaberecht...


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Alternate ist und bleibt für mich einfach die No.1 einfach top Service, schnell und zuverlässig.

Ansonsten kaufe ich noch gerne bei Amazon, Aquatuning.de, Caseking.de und PC-Cooling.de. Habe mit allen gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese nur weiterempfehlen 

Kleiner Nachtrag: Habe meine aktuellen Grafikkarten bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen. Das Paket war 2 Tage später da.


----------



## Mousepat (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Also mal zu Hardwareversand: Paket am 14.November 2007 Bestellt -> am 27.Januar kam das Paket an... dafür ist es oft  schwer, die Preise zu schlagen.

Alternate: is zwar meistens tuerer als die meisten anderen Versandhäuser, dafür stimmt der Servic dort öfter.

MIX: Habe noch keine Rückgabe-Erfahrungen gemacht. MIX ist aber güntig und in meinen Fällen auch schnell.

NorskIT: Soundkarte war Samstags bestellt, Montags um 10:00 uhr durfte ich sie ohne Schäden entgegennehmen. Service ist jedoch nicht so klasse, hier werden Leute oft ignoriert oer beleidigt (habe die URL von dem Forum, in dem solche Berichte standen nicht mehr im Kopf). Ist aber oft verdammt günstig.


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Also am billigsten ist Hardwareversand.de auch nicht  Ich habe für meine Karten je 340 bezahlt aber sie dafür auch am 1. Tag bekommen. Kann mich also deswegen nicht beschweren.


----------



## sockednc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Kritik hat sachlich zu sein, besonders wenns gegen (in D ansässige) Unternehmungen geht,* sonst könnts nach hinten losgehen.*
> 2. Hardwareversand hatte im letzten Jahr recht lange einen ganz gewaltigen Hänger, in der Zeit waren sie wirklich nicht sehr gut, du hast leider in dieser Zeit bestellt...
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Laden aber top!!
> ...


 

1. Meine Kritik ist Sachlich
2. Es kann ganz gut möglich sein, dass ich den falschen Zeitpunkt erwischt habe.
3. Es gibt aber auch für Kunden keinen falschen Zeitpunkt um etwas zu bestellen. Der Laden muss immer laufen! (Schließlich komme ich aus der Branche und habe Erfahrungen mit dem knallharten Geschäft.)
4. Lass deine leeren Drohungen, die sind hier falsch am Platz! (Das ist schon das zweite mal! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=11208)
5. Es ist zum Glück gut ausgegangen. (Hab mein Geld wieder, und den richtigen Kühler auch / hatte ich aber auch schon lange geschrieben)= http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=75585#post75585


----------



## schneiderbernd (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo,also bei Hardwareversand hatte ich mal eine größere Bestellung.Mobo,CPU,Rams...alles innerhalb von 2Tagen da gewesen..und ständig per Mail und SMS über den Stand informiert worden!Top!
Dann K&M -Striker2+IFX-14+Lüfter-genauso-TOP! Dann bei Hoh ein Laufwerk auch verdammt schnell,nur es flog etwas hilflos im Karton rum!
Úmtausch hatte ich noch keine!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

1. Nein, deine Kritik ist nicht sachlich...
2. Nein, es ist so, jetzt sind sie wieder ganz gut, solche umstrukturierungen gabs AFAIK auch mal bei ALternate...
3. Er lief ja auch weiter, nur war man irgendwie überfordert bzw hat die Lage überschätzt, nicht schön, kann aber mal vorkommen, in der Nachweihnachtszeit dauern Reklamationen bei vielen Versendern auch deutlich länger (warum wohl  )
4. *das sind keine leeren drohungen sondern ein Hinweis auf die rechtliche Lage!* Es wäre für dich nicht verkehrt, wenn du dich auch mal über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen deiner Aussagen Gedanken machen würdest, zumal bei dir nur einmal etwas nicht ganz glatt gelaufen ist.
5. Na, da ja alles zu deinem Besten gelaufen ist, *ohne Anwalt*, kann der Laden ja nicht so schlecht sein, denn wenn der Laden mies gewesen wäre, hättest 'nen Anwalt gebraucht, nicht selten samt Urteil...


----------



## sockednc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Nein, deine Kritik ist nicht sachlich...
> 2. Nein, es ist so, jetzt sind sie wieder ganz gut, solche umstrukturierungen gabs AFAIK auch mal bei ALternate...
> 3. Er lief ja auch weiter, nur war man irgendwie überfordert bzw hat die Lage überschätzt, nicht schön, kann aber mal vorkommen, in der Nachweihnachtszeit dauern Reklamationen bei vielen Versendern auch deutlich länger (warum wohl  )
> 4. *das sind keine leeren drohungen sondern ein Hinweis auf die rechtliche Lage!* Es wäre für dich nicht verkehrt, wenn du dich auch mal über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen deiner Aussagen Gedanken machen würdest, zumal bei dir nur einmal etwas nicht ganz glatt gelaufen ist.
> 5. Na, da ja alles zu deinem Besten gelaufen ist, *ohne Anwalt*, kann der Laden ja nicht so schlecht sein, denn wenn der Laden mies gewesen wäre, hättest 'nen Anwalt gebraucht, nicht selten samt Urteil...


 

1. Richtig es ist alles noch zum glück gut ausgegangen, auch ohne Anwalt. Doch die Angst um mein Geld ist zu hoch, als dass ich da noch mal Bestellen würde.

2. Dies ist ein noch freies Land und es ist nicht verboten seine Meinung und Erfahrungen nieder zu schreiben (Gib ja schließlich auch Händlerbewertungen). Beiweis mir das Gegenteil, dass es rechtlich nicht erlaubt ist. Paragraphen bitte.
Dann halt ich meinen Mund.

PS: Das recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung

*Grundgesetz:*
*Artikel 5*
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung. 

Quelle: http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion/gesetze/grundgesetz/gg_01.html

Bundeswehr Soldatenausbilder Zitat:
"Erst denken, dann drücken, dann sprechen bzw. schreiben!"


----------



## bad_beaver (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Online-Shop's / Hardwarevarsandhäuser Erfahrungen / Tipps und Tricks*

ich bestell meistens bei home of hardware http://www.hoh.de.

Preise top, häufig auch Aktionen, bei denen die Versandkosten entfallen.

Bestellungen kamen bisher sehr schnell und es wurde auch das richtige geliefert.

Zum Kundenservice: Hotline - man wird relativ schnell an einen freien Mitarbeiter weitergeleitet. Bisher waren die auch alle sehr höflich.
(man sollte die 0700-Nummer allerdings nicht vom Handy anrufen, da können aus 12,x ct/min schnel mal 90ct/min werden)

Reklamationen: Man bekommt nen Rücksendeschein per Post und muss so keine Versandkosten auslegen. Manchmal dauerts allerdings, bis die Teile vom Hersteller wieder da sind... (liegt aber am Hersteller).

War bisher selten so zufrieden mit einem Onlineshop.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

